#ubuntu-jp 2011-07-19
<hito_jp> うぬ。小林さん新幹線の中なんじゃ……。
<hito_jp> うーん、ミーティングが成立するだけ参加者がいない気がする……。
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> 小林さんって新幹線の中からですよね？
<jkbys> はい
<jkbys> いつきれるかわからないのであとはよろしくおねがいしたい
<hito_jp> しかしよろしくされるほど人がいないのだった。
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ
<jkbys> 雑談でも
<Henrich> 夏です。
<hito_jp> skipする？（Y/n）ってかんじです。
<jkbys> とくべつ議題もなさげだしスキップでよさげかと
<Mocchi> OSC Kyotoお疲れ様でしたくらい？
<Henrich> 俺たちの戦いはこれからだっ
<hito_jp> 何枚CD配れたのでしょう、ぐらいなんですが。みずのさんいないの。
<hito_jp> ということで、skipで。
<Henrich> あぁ、仰向けの方が逝ってしまわれた
<hito_jp> お疲れさまでした。>参加者のかた
<Henrich> みんなoscにはいくのにdebconfはきてくれないのね、さみしいわー
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でした。来週も火曜日22時開始ですね。
<hito_jp> ボスニア・ヘルツェゴビナと京都は一緒にしない方が……。
<Henrich> 遠出という意味では一緒です(ｷﾘｯ
<Henrich> そうだ、酒をwikiにかかないといかん。。。
<Henrich> ということで来週みなさんよろしく
<Henrich> 多分参加できないと思われるので
#ubuntu-jp 2011-07-22
<kazken3> ほほう。。
<kazken3> かっこいいな。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-17
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<mizuno> 頭は大丈夫ですか？
<jkbys> 頭は大丈夫です
<chonan> それはなりよりです
<jkbys> いつもどおり冴えています
<chonan> さすがリーダー
<mizuno> 前と後が繋らないような……(ぉ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> 議事録は誰がやってくれるかな
<mizuno> さかもとさん？
<mocchi> はいな
<mizuno> よろしく
<mocchi> 議事録は準備済みですぞ
<jkbys> URLください
<mizuno> アドレスを
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120717
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何か有りますか
<jkbys> OSC Tokyoのセミナー担当者を決める(all)
<jkbys>     申し込みは済んでいるがセミナーの担当者が決まっていない状態。
<jkbys> これか
<mizuno> そろそろ7月のチームレポートが必要そうです
<jkbys> もうか
<mizuno> 仙台くらいだとは思いますが
<jkbys> セミナーの担当者ってきまったんだっけ
<chonan> 議題のほうで柴田さんが立候補されていますね。
<mizuno> 議題で
<jkbys> ホンマヤ
<jkbys> 脳室の闇で見えなかったわ
<mocchi> ちょｗ
<mizuno> やはりそろそろ次期リーダーを……
<mocchi> ↑
<jkbys> チームレポートで足すのは仙台だけでいいかな
<mizuno> 7月はほかに何かありましたっけ？
<jkbys> 記憶がない
<mizuno> しってる
<jkbys> たぶんないんだろう
<mizuno> もしあったら足すということで
<jkbys> 英語のページに書きに行くのは水野さんでいいのかな
<mizuno> でもいいですし、坂本さんに書き方を覚えて欲しいというのもアリ
<mocchi> 議事録ちゃんと書けるようになってからのほうが・・・
<Henrich> なんで日本の方がニカラグアより暑いんだよ！
<Henrich> おかしいよ、ここ。
<jkbys> じゃあまぁ今回は水野さんかな
<mizuno> アイ
<mocchi> あんたどこいってたんだよっ！！
<jkbys> クカラグアってどこだ
<Henrich> planet.ubuntu.com 参照。
<mizuno> どこって……
<jkbys> ニカラグアか
<mizuno> planetのhenrichスマイルを見てないとか
<jkbys> どっちにしても場所しらないな
<mocchi> あやうくコカイガワに空目
<Henrich> いいところですよ
<jkbys> えらい遠いな
<jkbys> まぁ議題へ
<Henrich> DebConfに参加したメンバーがいるって書いてもいいよ（わら
<Henrich> ＜チームレポート
<jkbys> Japanese Remixが起動できないCD-Rドライブ問題
<jkbys>     ドライブは確保した。現象も再現した。
<jkbys>     時間が取れていないので原因追及ができていない。
<jkbys>         症状をまとめるページを作るべき
<jkbys>             [ ] 誰に作ってもらう？
<jkbys> ああ、それ入れてもいい気がした
<mocchi> henrich: 追加しときます。あとはミズノさんのさじ加減で
<jkbys> 症状をまとめるのって、ドライブ持ってる俺しかできなくね
<mizuno> うん
<mizuno> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> じゃあアクションアイテムへ足してください
<mocchi> 了解
<jkbys> [ ] OSC Tokyo/Fallのセミナー担当者を決める
<jkbys>     立候補：shibata（4年ぶり2回目）
<jkbys> 柴田さんで問題ないよね
<mocchi> 当選確実ですねｗ
<jkbys> というか2回目かよ
<mizuno> 反対意見がなければ決定で
<chonan> +1
<mocchi> +1
<jkbys> +1
<mizuno> +1
<jkbys> じゃあ決定で
<jkbys> 次だ
<jkbys> イベント展示用のノートPC購入
<jkbys>     いまあるマシンは寄付されたものだが、そろそろハードウェア的に寿命っぽい
<jkbys>     妙に不安定なのでチーム予算で購入したい
<jkbys>         [ ] 購入しても構わないか？
<jkbys>             おそらく3万あればマトモなノートが買える
<jkbys> 購入していいよね
<mizuno> いいよね？
<Henrich> いいとおもいます
<chonan> +1 というか、3万で買える時代になったのか(しみじみ
<jkbys> じゃあ水野さん、候補機種あげておいてよ
<mizuno> 決裁おりたのでhitoさんポチっといて、で
<mocchi> +1
<Henrich> 間違えてopenblocksにする（3てん
<jkbys> もう買うやつ決まってんのか
<mizuno> ああ、しばたさんのOpenBlocksでもいいな!
<mizuno> んじゃま、買うで
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<jkbys> Japanese Team メンバー 承認審査
<jkbys>     [ ] 候補者: chonan
<jkbys>         Application: HiroshiChonan/JapaneseTeamMemberApplication
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/HiroshiChonan/JapaneseTeamMemberApplication
<jkbys> 2. IRCミーティングでの審査
<jkbys>     2-1. IRCミーティングに出席し、承認審査を要求する。
<jkbys>         審査の成立には、既存のJapanese Team Memberの半数以上の出席が必要。
<jkbys> 既存のメンバーは10人
<jkbys> 5人いるかな
<jkbys> メンバーでいる人挙手
<mizuno> 既存のメンバーつーてもなあ
<mocchi> ノ
<mizuno> ノ
<jkbys> ノ
<Henrich> ﾉｼ
<ikuyaNOTE> ノ
<jkbys> いたわ
<mocchi> いくやさんっ！？
<jkbys> 2-2. 申請者は自己紹介を行い、これまでの貢献、これからのビジョンについて説明する。
<jkbys> というわけで、説明おねがいします
<mizuno> 最近アクティビティ下がってる人もいるし、数はちょっと再考する必要あるのかなあ、とか
<chonan> お世話になっております。長南(ちょうなん)と申します。
<chonan> この度、Ubuntu Magazine や Ubuntu 道場、OSC 参加など、Japanese Team での活動の機会をいただきありがとうございます。
<chonan> 今後とも日本における Ubuntu の普及促進や技術面での貢献を継続して行いたいと考えております。
<chonan> つきましては、メンバーとしてのご承認を賜れば幸いでございます。
<jkbys> じゃあメンバーから質問などありますか
<mocchi> ないです（すでに投票ボタンに手を触れた状態で
<jkbys> ないかな
<jkbys> なんか素敵な質問が出るとしまるんだが、俺も思いつかないわ
<jkbys> 3. 投票
<jkbys>     全voterは +1(賛成) / 0(中立・保留) / -1(反対) の三種類のうち、いずれかの票を投じる。
<jkbys>         投票終了後に、票を足し算し、合計が「投票数の半分を越えたら」承認。
<jkbys> というわけで投票お願いします
<mizuno> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<mocchi> +1
<jkbys> +1
<Henrich> +1
<jkbys> 承認ということで。今後ともよろしくおねがいします。
<Henrich> 技術面での貢献というのに期待して。
<chonan> 技術面ではほとんど実績がないので注力していきたいと思います。
<mizuno> すごいテクを披露してくれると聞いて
<jkbys> 議題おわた
<mocchi> おめでとうございます
<jkbys> 他になにか有りますか
<mizuno> 急ぎじゃないんですが
<mizuno> 大昔に、東京のオフラインミーティング用に買った http://zareason.com/shop/Ubuntu-Case-Badges.html が妙に評判いいので、今度グッズ補充時に買おうかなと
<jkbys> へえ
<jkbys> でもロゴ古いな
<mizuno> そうなのよね
<jkbys> 作れないのかな
<jkbys> JPチームで作るというのもいいんじゃないの
<chonan> 仙台OSCで何人かの方から問い合わせありましたしね。
<jkbys> 俺は貼らないけどな！
<mizuno> リーダーUbuntu使ってないじゃん!
<jkbys> ご冗談を
<mocchi> なんだってー！？
<mizuno> たしかにアルミのケースバッヂは、同人系の印刷屋さんとかで作れそうすな
<jkbys> 今もUbuntuのXChatからですよ
<jkbys> ちょっと調べてみてよ
<mizuno> おういえ
<jkbys> 他にはないかな
<mizuno> あー、次号のうぶまがの付録をケースバッジにしたらいいんじゃねとかいう(ぉ
<Henrich> ソレダ
<jkbys> 次号かどうかは別にして、評判いいなら提案してもいいかもね
<chonan> そろそろステッカー系の付録がほしいところですよね
<mizuno> ま、なんか考えてみるす
<Henrich> Ubuntuステッカー配ってたよ＠debconf
<Henrich> スポンサーさま（canonical）からの提供で全員に。
<jkbys> 終わるか
<Henrich> うす
<jkbys> 次回も火曜22時でいいですか
<mocchi> はい
<Henrich> はい。
<chonan> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> 24日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120717
<Henrich> お疲れさまです。
<Henrich> 暑いねー（そればっかり
<mizuno> 前回のアクションアイテムに今回出たやつを足さんでも、という気はします……
<Henrich> meetingのレポート部分、リンクは足さなくていいのん？
<Henrich> リンクがあった方が親切だと思うす
<mocchi> mizuno_as: らじゃです
<mocchi> Henrich: チームレポートのことですか？
<Henrich> yes
<Henrich> あ、というか誤解しているかな
<mizuno> えーっと
<mizuno> 投票時の議事録の書き方ってどうだったかな……
<Henrich> リンクは無いという方針？
<Henrich> 例えば Ubuntu Magazine Japan Vol.08 とだけあって、ggr というのもありだけど、wikiでリンク貼っておいてもいいんじゃね、と思った。
<Henrich> 強くは勧めないすけど
<mizuno> あー、それはレポート書く際に担当がやればいいんじゃないかな。ここはネタ出しメモという理解なので
<Henrich> コピペで済めばいいかなーと
<mizuno> たしかに、コピペで済めば便利ですね
<Henrich> 苦労するのは俺じゃないので（ぉ
<mizuno> うひ
<mizuno> 「5名中4名が賛成。よって購入決定」っていう書き方がひっかかる
<mizuno> 別に一名反対してるわけじゃないですよね
<mocchi> 確かにそうですね。
<mocchi> ミーティング全体で母数が合わないのが気になってしまって。
<mizuno> いままで、こういう「ルールとして明示的に投票することが決まっていない」系の投票は、数は議事録に書いてなかった気がしますが
<mizuno> ……まあいいか
<mizuno> ←頭痛くてはやく寝たい
<chonan> 投票っぽく +1 とか口走ったからかなあ(反省
<mizuno> いや、それはそれでいいんですが
<mizuno> 問題なく賛成多数で可決されたんなら「こう決まった」って書いておけばいいんじゃないかなーと思ったもので
<mizuno> メンバー承認プロセスはまた別なので
<mocchi> mizuno: メンバー承認以外はそのようにしました。
<mizuno> いいと思います
<mocchi> chonanさん、送信と投稿お願いできますか？
<chonan> 了解しました
<mocchi> どうもありがとうございます
<mizuno> ではおつかれさまでした
<mocchi> お疲れ様でした
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-18
<kei_> test
<kei_> hello
<kei_> 日本語は
<kei_> こんにちは
<kei_>  
<kei_> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2013-07-16
<jkbys> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130716
<shibata> 仕事がはやい。
<mocchi> はやいお
<chonan> 準備してたお
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<nobuto> こんばんは
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<shibata> reapprovalは今夜（？）です。
<chonan> 29:00 でしたっけ?
<jkbys> もしかして5時に起きないといけないのか
<shibata> いけないですね。
<shibata> それぐらいかな＞アクションアイテム
<jkbys> 他はとくになさげかな
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<shibata> 沖縄参加をかいとかないとですね。
<jkbys> 7月分にOSC沖縄を入れといたほうがいいな
<hito_jp> いるけど横目で見てるだけですごめんなさいorz
<jkbys> 今のところそれぐらいかな
<mizuno> 7月ぶんに沖繩で
<shibata> はい。
<jkbys> OSC京都
<jkbys>     懇親会どうする？
<jkbys>         [ ] 例年通り(1日目は自前、2日目はOSC懇親会に参加)でよい？
<hito_jp> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-kyoto/
<hito_jp> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-kyoto/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=15
<jkbys> 例年通りでいいかな
<shibata> 特に意見がなければ？
<shibata> mizuno: 自前の参加申請はいつまでに連絡すればいいんでしょう？
<mizuno> Vineといっしょにやろうぜーって話があるので、そっちにも声かけますが……いつまでかな
<mizuno> ぶっちゃけいつもの中華でいい気がしてて(ぉ
<shibata> イベントページに書いておいていただければ。
<hito_jp> 自前でいいんじゃないかなーという気がわりとします。
<mizuno> んじゃ一週間前くらいでいいかな。かいておきます
<hito_jp> ってああ1日目は自前か。ごめんなさい脳が破綻してました（←1日目がOSCだと思っていたらしい
<mizuno> へい、そうです
<shibata> イベント関連はこれくらいかと。
<mizuno> OSC懇親会は各自申し込んでおいてください
<jkbys> MozcのMIR
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/S/MozcMIR
<jkbys>         次週までに疑問点、懸念点を洗い出す
<jkbys>         本当にMIRを申請するかどうかは、そのあとで判断する
<mizuno> これもリンクを書いておきますね
<shibata> 日本語Remixでも特に問題でていないようなので、書いてみました。
<shibata> 本当にMIRするかどうかはともかくとして、MIRするために必要なことをひと通りまとめておきたいと思います。
<nobuto> ibus 1.5.2へのtransitionが進んでいるのでこれに対応できるのか調べているところで手が止まっています。
<ikuyaNOTE> 問題ないですよ
<ikuyaNOTE> 最新のMozcだと、という注釈がつきますけど
<nobuto> bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=716919
<shibata> mozcの1.10.1389.102に、ibus 1.5 supportみたいなことが書いてありましたね。Saucyはこれより古いんで、MIRにするしろアップデートは待ったほうがいいと思ってます。
<nobuto> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=716919
<nobuto> を読んでなるほど、Debianの方での予定をお尋ねに行こうかと思ってたところです。
<ikuyaNOTE> 別にこっちでメンテしてもいいんじゃ……
<ikuyaNOTE> あーkfreebsdパッチが当たらなかったかもです
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: やっていただけるのであればもちろん。
<hito_jp> Anthy周辺にsecurity related or 実用上seriousなbugがあることを示す必要があるかなーと思いました。変換精度がseriousにお馬鹿で攻めるには定量的な例があったほうがいい。
<ikuyaNOTE> https://launchpad.net/~ikuya-fruitsbasket/+archive/fcitx
<ikuyaNOTE> あるにはあるんですよね
<hito_jp> ああ。とてもなっとくしました。
<shibata> メンテナンスされていない、だけじゃ弱いですか？＞Anthy  変換精度の方はちょっと考えてみます。
<ikuyaNOTE> ああ、あるにはあるというのはMozc最新版です
<hito_jp> メンテナンスされていない≒メンテナンスの必要がない、という解釈をつぶせればそれでも。
<ikuyaNOTE> でもぶっちゃけ変換精度は落ちてる(ry
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁメンテナンスされていない、でも充分だと思いますけどねぇ
<shibata> [
<shibata> 「開発を終了した」という表現でも問題ない？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> それが真実だと客観的に示せれば？
<shibata> 開発を終了しましたアナウンスを見たことがあるようなないような。
<ikuyaNOTE> last maintainer said, it is over.
<ikuyaNOTE> （文法変だ
<ikuyaNOTE> last maintainer is オレ
<hito_jp> 2010 Mayに復活してるじゃんとかいうのを覆す宣言をURLで示せれば勝てる気がー。
<shibata> 「あわしろいくや氏によると」って書けばいいか（ぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょw
<mizuno> だいたいあってる
<ikuyaNOTE> 復活してましたっけ？
<hito_jp> Ikuya Awashiro(the great maintener of Japanese IMM/LibO) said:  とかで通る気はするよ！
<shibata> http://sourceforge.jp/projects/anthy/lists/archive/dev/2010-May/003722.html
<shibata> これかな。＞2010/05
<ikuyaNOTE> great不要
<hito_jp> 新部さんがなんかやるぜって言ってたアレを示されると「別に死んでないよね」となってまう
<ikuyaNOTE> でも何もしてないですよね
<ikuyaNOTE> 私の知る限り
<hito_jp> そうそう。なんだけど、経緯を知らない人からすると客観的証拠がない。
<ikuyaNOTE> sf.jpのダウンロードを見れば、リリースされていないことはすぐに解ると思いますけどねぇ
<hito_jp> エビデンスとしてちゃんと示せないとあかんです。いやデファクト的に最後の後継者たるupstream maintenerであるあわしろいくや氏によると〜〜ということだアタックでもいいとは思うんですが。
<shibata> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/anthy.git
<ikuyaNOTE> http://sourceforge.jp/projects/anthy/releases/?package_id=6287
<shibata> うーん、状況をちゃんと説明できたほうがよさそうですね。
<hito_jp> とりあえずの裏ワザとしては、「あわしろいくや氏とやまねひでき氏によるともうAnthyは黙って寝かせてやれということだ」とか書いてコミットログとあわせればいいかなぁ。
<shibata> "Background information"にそのへんを書くようにします。
<hito_jp> あとは他のディストリビューションも切り替えてるぜ、ってのをセットすればまあ曇りなく行けるとは思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、それはわりと重要ですね
<hito_jp> （wiki側にはもうFIXME付でいれてある）
<shibata> security issue見つけられたらいいんだけど、見つけられるんだったらパッチ作るし、パッチ作ったんならメンテされてるじゃんになりそうで。
<shibata> りょーかいです＞他のディストリビューション
<shibata> Debian/Fedora/openSUSE以外に何かあげといたほうがいいものあります？
<ikuyaNOTE> Vineですかのぉ
<hito_jp> 世間様との比較なので敢えて入れるならVine。
<ikuyaNOTE> てぇかopenSUSEはたぶんAnthyですよねぇ
<hito_jp> あとJapanese Remixでは切り替えてるよ、ってのはこの文脈で入れるのがいいと思います。
<shibata> Ubuntuのコア開発者にどういえばいいかな、Vine。もっとも日本語環境が充実したディストリビューション、とか？
<ikuyaNOTE> Japanese popular Linux distributionでいいんじゃないです？
<shibata> ごめんなさい、そこまではまだ確認できてないです＞openSUSE
<ikuyaNOTE> distrowatchのページもつけてやればいいんじゃないかと
<shibata> なるほど。
<ikuyaNOTE> Fedoraのdefaultはlibkkcだけど、mozcもwell-maintendって感じですかねぇ
<hito_jp> 実際に切り替わってるよー、というよりは、「検討中だぜこのURL見て」って言えればいいと思いますです。
<shibata> で、一番の問題は、Build-Dependsなんですけど、何か良い案ないですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> Ubuntu的な作法は私もさっぱり……
<hito_jp> ちなみにopenSUSE 12.3からibus-mozcってたり。
<shibata> これが解決か何か回避策見つけないと、MIRすらたどりつけないような。
<ikuyaNOTE> 一部main作戦しかない気はしますが……
<nobuto> fcitxがmainになるのが早い
<shibata> お、そうなんですか。 > openSUSE
<nobuto> というぐらいしか思いつかない。
<ikuyaNOTE> fcitxメインになるです？
<ikuyaNOTE> そうでしたかー<openSUSE
<shibata> foo-devだけmainにするみたいな例外があればいいんですけど。
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: なってくれたら手っ取り早いなぁーという願望でした、すみません
<ikuyaNOTE> kylinはrespinなので別にmainでなくてもいいんですよねぇ。よく知りませんけど
<hito_jp> kylinはOEM/FAE付なのでなんでもありっぽいです。
<ikuyaNOTE> であればmainになる動機がないという……。
<hito_jp> 「canonical的な手間が減る」という巨大なメリットがあるですよ。
<ikuyaNOTE> uimはdisableにしてもいいかも知れませんけど、fcitxはちと困りますなぁ
<hito_jp> （でもそうするとibusがuniverse送りになるので問題は解決しない気が……？）
<ikuyaNOTE> でもそういう方法も考えないとダメかもですね
<shibata> ですね＞ibus/universe
<shibata> mozc本体はできればDebianとの差分をないようにしたいんですけど
<nobuto> 「困っているんだ、何か意見がほしい」と誰かがubuntu-desktopに突撃してみるとか。 < depends
<hito_jp> やるとすると、特大build-depends持ちの他のパッケージを調べてどうしてるかチェックかなぁ。
<shibata> こうなるとibus onlyなmozcパッケージのみを独自に作るみたいな形が一番楽なのかなーとも。
<hito_jp> u-d-dの方がいい気がしなくもないです。どうせ答えるのはsebさんだろうけども。
<shibata> 突撃したい人募集。
<shibata> Build-Dependsについてはもう少し調べるか相談してみます。
 * nobuto やる気だけはある
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょっと時間割けないですなぁ
<shibata> もし良い案があれば、Wikiの方に書いていただければ。
<shibata> できれば、13.10までにーと思っていたけど、やることリストアップしたら無理そうな気もしてきたので。
<shibata> mozc関連で他に質問がなければ、来週までに内容を確認して追記とかしてもられえるとうれしいです。
<ikuyaNOTE> というか私はIBusそのものと戦わないといけないのではないか……？
<hito_jp> 1.5やばいですよね……。
<ikuyaNOTE> ソース確認してないんでなんとも言えないです
<mizuno> そんなまずいんすか
<ikuyaNOTE> やっぱりSuper+Spaceで起動なんですかねぇ
<shibata> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<shibata> 確認したいならこのへん、かな。
<ikuyaNOTE> （起動というか切り替え
<nobuto> そのPPAなぜかAnthyがなくてMozcがある、謎だ。
<shibata> （自分でパッケージ作れる人除く）
<mizuno> パッケージ作れないのでそっちだな……
<shibata> あれ、ほんとだ。いつのまに。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> 可能な限り早急に確認しますが時間が全く取れない……。
<ikuyaNOTE> ibus-anthyの新しいのはDebian experimentalにあったはず
<shibata> あぁ、reverse-dependsして必要なものだけno-change rebuildしただけかな。＞mozc
<shibata> とりあえず、柴田の方からはこれくらいです。 > jkbys
<jkbys> では引き続きよろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが、ほかになにかありますか
<mocchi> ないです
<shibata> ないです
<mizuno> ないです
<chonan> ないです & 火曜日で大丈夫です
<ikuyaNOTE> はやっ
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<mocchi> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<shibata> はい
<jkbys> では23日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> ……5時に起きれたら起きます……
<shibata> ムリハスルナ
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130716
<hito_jp> （でもなんか問題なくre-approveされる気はしている）
<chonan> んー、宇宙っぽいぞ ... orz
<hito_jp> 伝家の宝刀、「生ログ参照」の封印をとく時が来たか……
<shibata> 「懇親会参加希望者は」よりは「1日目の懇親会参加希望者は」のほうがいいかな。
<hito_jp> mozcまわり、結論としては　　その他良い案があれば Wiki 書けや　　だけあれば良いかと思いますです。
<hito_jp> あとは生ログ見ないとムリ。
<shibata> はい、一番最後の行があれば、いいと思います。
<shibata> 今日のオフィスは、解錠も施錠も自分か。。。
<chonan> 生ログへのスルーパスに変更しました
<mocchi> chonan: OSC京都の懇親会の[]は要らないかと。
<chonan> mocchi: ありがとうございます、 []削りました
<chonan> reapproval の 「早起き(?)して出席する必要がある 」は、もしかしてアクションでしょうか?(どきどき
<shibata> どちらかというとアクション、かなぁ。
<chonan> アクションにいたしました
<shibata> mocchi: 議事録の送付ってお願いしてもだいじょうぶですか？
<mocchi> chonan: らじゃです。議事録お疲れさまでした。
<chonan> mocchi: よろしくお願いします。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでした。
<Neo31> congratulations for your reapproval :)
#ubuntu-jp 2013-07-21
<dragon121> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2014-07-15
<masahiro> こんにちは。今lxcの仮想環境について勉強しているものです。初歩的な質問があるのですが、お答えいただける方いらっしゃいますでしょうか
<mizuno_mp> こんばんは
<mocchi_> こんばんは
<chonan_mobile> こんばんは
<mizuno_mp> お、もっちー生きてた
<mizuno_mp> 最近見かけねーし
<chonan_mobile> スマホの電池がすでにぴーんち
<hito_jp> mpってなんでしょう……
<mocchi_> 最近はずっと、部屋にこもって英作文してますね。
<mizuno_mp> もばいるほん？
<mocchi_> mobile phoneかと
<mocchi_> かぶった
<chonan_mobile> まじっくぽいんと
<mizuno_mp> 松屋ポイント
<mocchi_> それだ > 松屋ポイント
<mizuno_mp> ちょー串カツ中なので反応鈍いす
<mocchi_> 議題ないっぽいですけど、前回の議事録参照すると、懇親会どうする？的な話するべきかと。
<hito_jp> mobile phoneとかって英語表記あんまりみない気がする。する。
<hito_jp> まあ小林さんがくるまでまとうよう
<mocchi_> リーダー早くー
<hito_jp> マルチプレイヤー水野さんとかマルチパーパス水野さんとかだったら面白かったのに（なにがだ）
<mizuno_mp> PHS開発時代に、携帯を区別してMPと呼んでたような記憶があって
<mizuno_mp> 汎用性オレ
<mocchi_> マルチプラットフォームミズノさんもありか。
<hito_jp> マルチロール水野さんとかでも可。
<mizuno_mp> 記憶違いかもしれんがな
<mocchi_> メッセージパッシング水野さん
<hito_jp> 呼んでたのは事実だけどすでに死語くさい。
<mizuno_mp> oh
<mizuno_mp> ナウなヤングぽく、mizuno_sumahoにすればよかった
<hito_jp> そろそろ「Turbo Linuxなどの新しいディストリビューション」って書いたら恥ずかしいじゃん？
<mocchi_> sumouに空目した
<mizuno_mp> ぐふっ
<mizuno_mp> もっちーこんどなかす
<chonan_mobile> お。
<mocchi_> びくびく
<jkbys_> こんばんは
<mocchi_> こんばんは
<chonan_mobile> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys_> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys_> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> どなたか議事録とれますでしょうか……
<mocchi_> はいさい
<hito_jp> （ねむい
<mizuno_mp> 串カツなう
<jkbys_> 串かついいな
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140715
<mocchi_> 懇親会を議題に突っ込んどきました
<jkbys_> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys_> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 進められてないです……
<jkbys_> チームレポート
<jkbys_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys_> これもないかな
<jkbys_> OSC京都関連
<jkbys_> 懇親会をどうする？
<mizuno_mp> 二日目は本体に乗るでいい気がする
<jkbys_> 場所は去年と一緒か
<mizuno_mp> あい
<mizuno_mp> 実行委員もだいたいいっしょです
<mizuno_mp> ぎゃー、スマホ落下
<mocchi_> 二度漬け禁止
<jkbys_> ソースに落下したのか
<mizuno_mp> 液晶を下にして、ばちーんていい音した
<jkbys_> 1日目：適当飯くって解散 2日目：本体に参加して後は流れで　でいいんかな
<mizuno_mp> どうかな？
<mizuno_mp> 何か希望があれば
<hito_jp> OKぽい？
<mizuno_mp> 一日目は希望があれば場所押さえますし
<hito_jp> あちょっと待った新幹線の時間確認します
<mizuno_mp> なければリカマンで酒買ってもっちーん家に行きます
<hito_jp> 20:05までしか安い切符がないことが発覚しました
<mocchi_> あうーん。実家で避暑する予定です。
<mizuno_mp> それは土曜日帰るって意味？
<hito_jp> 公式懇親会は18:00-20:00です。
<hito_jp> いえーす
<chonan_mobile> 京都よく知らないのでおまかせです
<hito_jp> 展示は16:00までです。
<hito_jp> 自前だと17:00-19:00ぐらいにできて（わたしが）しあわせぽいが公式でも可
<mizuno_mp> なるほど
<jkbys_> なら自前でいい気がするな
<mizuno_mp> では、てきとーにやる、でいい？
<mocchi_> y
<mizuno_mp> (これが結論でよいのか
<jkbys_> 場所は決めておいてもいいかもしれんが
<hito_jp> まあその場の参加人数でてけとーに……
<mizuno_mp> 人数が確実にfixできるなら場所抑えますけど、当日増減があるとね
<mizuno_mp> あれか、土曜日はさっさと京都駅に出て、そのへんでやるといいかな
<hito_jp> そーして頂けるととてもうれしい。
<hito_jp> （ただし切符はこれから取るのでどうなるかわかんない）
<hito_jp> （20:05すら取れないかもな季節的問題が
<mizuno_mp> んでは、自前でやることにして、詳細はMLでいいかな。必要あれば会場手配はします
<jkbys_> よさそうだ
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいしまーすそしておやすみなさい（よわい
<mizuno_mp> もっちー実家に帰ってて留守？
<mocchi_> はい。
<mizuno_mp> なるほど
<mocchi_> 申し訳ありませんが、今回は不参加です。
<hito_jp> あついと溶けちゃいますからねぇ……
<mizuno_mp> ではもっちー邸は自由に使えるわけだ
<mocchi_> エロ本捨てとこう（ぉ
<chonan_mobile> なんとw
<mizuno_mp> だって会場から徒歩ですぐだもん
<mocchi_> まぁ特に何もない部屋なんで、使いたかったらどうぞです（いいのか
<mizuno_mp> んではそんなかんじで
<mocchi_> 宿ない人、一泊3000円でどうです（おい
<chonan_mobile> 宿はとった
<hito_jp> それはなるおがさんに言ってあげて！
<mizuno_mp> 日曜日に京都観光したい人とかいたら、言ってください
<mocchi_> なるおがさんなら駐車場も紹介しないといけないかな。
<mizuno_mp> ヨドバシ、ソフマップ、ハンズなどなど案内します
<chonan_mobile> たぶん、ヘロヘロしながら帰ります > 日曜
<mizuno_mp> ほい
<jkbys_> そんなとこかな
<jkbys_> 他にありますか
<mocchi_> 私はありません。
<mizuno_mp> ないです
<hito_jp> ないです火曜日でいいですおやすみなさい……
<chonan_mobile> ありません
<jkbys_> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<mizuno_mp> はい
<mocchi_> はい
<mizuno_mp> おやすみなさい
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140715
<jkbys_> 22日ということで。お疲れ様でした
<mizuno_mp> ごちそうさま
<chonan_mobile> おつかれさまです
<mocchi_> お疲れさまでしたー
<mocchi_> chonanさん帰宅してからで構わないので、議事録の送信などお願いできますか？
<chonan_mobile> 了解いたしました。
<mocchi_> ありがとうございます
#ubuntu-jp 2015-07-14
<mocchi> 遅くなりました。
<hito_jp>  こんばんは
<hito_jp> ねむいので
<hito_jp> 要件とか伝言をいくつか
<hito_jp> LoCoのre-approveプロセスのapplicationはしばたさんが書いてくれてます
<jkbys_> さすがだ
<hito_jp> あとなんかあったような気がするんだけど
<hito_jp> 記憶が……記憶が……
<jkbys_> フォントがどうとかいう話があった
<mocchi> のと
<jkbys_> 能登
<mocchi> たしか no-tofu の意でしたっけ？
<jkbys_> そういえばそんな意味だったような
<hito_jp> というあたりで……たおれる……
